
Manipulating an Indian politicians’s tweets is worryingly easy to do - sunasra
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/13/india-politician-tweets/
======
idDriven
I mean this actually makes a lot of sense to me in that in the US (my
location) the majority of talking points, memos and even verbatim legislation
is furnished by think tanks and 'public interest' groups with the money to
fund and push their own agendas. Our politicians are already taught to repeat
or support whatever copy they are given, without understanding the issue or
implications. Critical thinking skills often seem at odds with the current
political climate.

------
hopler
TL;DR: a campaign made its campaign documents (draft tweets)writeable to a
large group of people, someone social engineered into the group and edited the
documents

~~~
yati
Well while that is troubling enough, the fact that the people behind these
accounts representing _ministers running a country_ do not read them before
posting it for millions, is also pretty worrisome.

------
alphagrep12345
This is just insane.

